# Best tractor to make a crawler thats easy to work on?



## roperdude2014 (Sep 25, 2012)

What is the best lawn tractor to convert into a crawler? Also the easiest to work on and ability to find one cheap?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, you can find one quick and cheap, but it won't be good
You could fine one good and cheap, but it won't be quick
You could find one quick and good, but it won't be cheap.

There's a couple of ways you can go. Either with tracks on the tires like this









Or a full blown comversion like this









Or you could see if you could find an old Cletrac by Oliver and go that route. 

Are you planning on building yourself a dozer, or just want somethng with tracks for pulling? I use my 8n with tracks for skidding logs in the winter and it works good enough for me. 

This is my unit


----------

